# Caribe Or Not



## asphalter (Nov 26, 2012)

Just found these fish for sale ,saying that they are caribe £75 pond each 4 inch to 5 inch 4 only ,can you id please






sorry i'll put new pics

better pics


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

yes they are caribe because they have the black humeral spot behind the gill plate


----------



## asphalter (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks just making sure


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes caribe. I have 4.


----------

